
The Strange Failure of the Educated Elite - millisecond
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/28/opinion/failure-educated-elite.html
======
millisecond
To me it seems that corporations first went for the “what’s best for me” and
insane optimization routes while ignoring social responsibility decades before
people did individually.

But when people do it, as in the mortgage crisis, it becomes something that is
“toxic to society” to the same capitalists that cheered on the large
corporations maximizing profits.

